# What some classes mean



## taylor_ma (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm pretty new to riding, i'm coming up to about 7 months now and I'll be doing my first show in April!! I want to start familiarizing myself with what type of classes there are so I had a question about what some classes mean?
Does Under-saddle mean the horse is judged more than the rider, Pleasure mean the horse and the rider are both judged and Equation mean the rider is judged more?

-Thank you!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

"Under saddle" means the horse is ridden, not in hand, not halter, and usually means not jumping. "Pleasure" means the horse should be a true pleasure to ride. It should have a loose rein, with smooth even quiet strides. If you are going in pleasure, it really helps if the rider smiles, acts completely calm and happy, as if riding the horse is pure pleasure. And the judging is on the horse. Equitation is judged on the rider . . . however, if your horse makes a mistake, it will definitely knock you down in points--breaking gait, head throwing, taking the wrong lead are no-no's.

I haven't shown in years. Others may correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Under saddle is judged on the horse. (way of going, quiet, smoothness, quiet, correctness etc)

Pleasure is judged pretty much the same but you want a looser reign and definite want calm and quiet (it's supposed to be a pleasure to ride)

Equitation is on the rider.


----------



## taylor_ma (Feb 28, 2021)

farmpony84 said:


> Under saddle is judged on the horse. (way of going, quiet, smoothness, quiet, correctness etc)
> 
> Pleasure is judged pretty much the same but you want a looser reign and definite want calm and quiet (it's supposed to be a pleasure to ride)
> 
> Equitation is on the rider.


So with pleasure is the horse and rider judged the same?


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

taylor_ma said:


> So with pleasure is the horse and rider judged the same?


Pleasure is judged as a whole on whether or not it looks like your horse is a "pleasure" to ride, so it helps when both you and your horse look calm and the rider looks like they are thoroughly enjoying riding the horse (smiling, relaxed, quiet cues) If your horse is tossing their head and you look nervous you are going to score lower than someone whose horse is going at a nice easy gait on a loose rein and the rider is smiling and enjoying themselves. 

To put it simply yes, they are looking at both the horse and the rider and want to see a calm, well cadenced, enjoyable ride.


----------



## taylor_ma (Feb 28, 2021)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> Pleasure is judged as a whole on whether or not it looks like your horse is a "pleasure" to ride, so it helps when both you and your horse look calm and the rider looks like they are thoroughly enjoying riding the horse (smiling, relaxed, quiet cues) If your horse is tossing their head and you look nervous you are going to score lower than someone whose horse is going at a nice easy gait on a loose rein and the rider is smiling and enjoying themselves.
> 
> To put it simply yes, they are looking at both the horse and the rider and want to see a calm, well cadenced, enjoyable ride.


Ok! So it's judged on how good and clam you are and do they also judge how you ride? Like if for example, my posting was better than another person I could have a better chance of winning?


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

taylor_ma said:


> Ok! So it's judged on how good and clam you are and do they also judge how you ride? Like if for example, my posting was better than another person I could have a better chance of winning?


In theory, yes. If your posting looks natural and fluid, like you're allowing your horse's gait to raise you, you will probably place better than someone whose posting looks forced, choppy, and off balance.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

taylor_ma said:


> Ok! So it's judged on how good and clam you are and do they also judge how you ride? Like if for example, my posting was better than another person I could have a better chance of winning?


I have watched classes where I felt like the person was standing and plopping but they won the class - most likely because of the horses way of going, consistency, forward movement, head set, frame, ect. 

I think Just because you may do one thing better than another person - it's still going to be based on the over all picture. Pleasure classes are hard. I always did better in the equitation and the over fences classes when I rode hunter/jumper. Pleasure always put the hurt on me in the beginning. I think it wasn't until my horse was in his teens that we finally got that class down.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> I have watched classes where I felt like the person was standing and plopping but they won the class - most likely because of the horses way of going, consistency, forward movement, head set, frame, ect.
> 
> I think Just because you may do one thing better than another person - it's still going to be based on the over all picture. Pleasure classes are hard. I always did better in the equitation and the over fences classes when I rode hunter/jumper. Pleasure always put the hurt on me in the beginning. I think it wasn't until my horse was in his teens that we finally got that class down.


Exactly, and there are SO many things that go into the full picture and not all judges look for the same things. Some will gravitate more towards the horse's movement, some the rider, some look for more western type, some look for more English type, and some you'll never know what they're looking for haha.


----------



## taylor_ma (Feb 28, 2021)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> In theory, yes. If your posting looks natural and fluid, like you're allowing your horse's gait to raise you, you will probably place better than someone whose posting looks forced, choppy, and off balance.


thank you so much!!!


----------



## taylor_ma (Feb 28, 2021)

farmpony84 said:


> I have watched classes where I felt like the person was standing and plopping but they won the class - most likely because of the horses way of going, consistency, forward movement, head set, frame, ect.
> 
> I think Just because you may do one thing better than another person - it's still going to be based on the over all picture. Pleasure classes are hard. I always did better in the equitation and the over fences classes when I rode hunter/jumper. Pleasure always put the hurt on me in the beginning. I think it wasn't until my horse was in his teens that we finally got that class down.


thank you so much!


----------

